# Diagnosed with anxiety, whats now ?



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

So Ive post in aas about my fear to use steroids what I thought fear was actually progressing anxiety disorder, panic attacks. Couple months ago I start use 5htp for two weeks of using it I felt "great" I was too happy and very moody after 2 weeks my life completly changes I start overeat and be very aggresive I start develop panic attacks I didnt know whats happening with me I reduce coffee, creatine, sugars still no answer and once I stoped 5htp It went better.

Last few days panic attacks start come back and I start feel very anxious. Its hard to do simple things. I went see nurse she said all symptoms like heartbeat, sweat, shakiness is likely are anxiety you better see GP.

Im asking, whats now ? About to start Test prop and probably dbol rather than winstrol will it bring more side effects what should I do any advice or suggestions ?

Cheers lads.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I strongly recommend that you leave the Steroids alone.

You simply must address & understand why you have anxiety; it has a cause, which you must discover. Try Counselling, it helped me so much.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I strongly recommend that you leave the Steroids alone.
> 
> You simply must address & understand why you have anxiety; it has a cause, which you must discover. Try Counselling, it helped me so much.


At this moment yeah, gp are mostly shyat but I hope she will be British or he otherwise Im ****ed


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

What triggers it? What are you anxious about?


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> What triggers it? What are you anxious about?


Nothing bother me mate ! Im absolutelly fine job, gym, parents, gf, food etc. Im 22 no stress no reason to cry in the pillow but this thing inside me holding me down Im just anxious now, and very depressed but why I don't know. I think something in brain are shift and only medicine will help or time I don't know.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Id sort the anxiety out before doing a cycle, adding that into the mix could make you worse. Get to your gp and go from there.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're feeling depressed it can trigger anxiety and vise versa. It doesn't matter how well your life is going, you can still get depression and anxiety. Panic attacks can cause a vicious cycle. The more you have, the worse you feel. The only true way to find out what's going on is to go and see your GP.

Have you been taking any reccy drugs?


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Anxiety is pretty awful, I feel for you mate, I hope you find out whats causing it and can get out of it.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks @Irondan !

@Paul B no mate, I dont smoke and take alcohol forgot about drugs. I think it cause by 5htp. But its wierd I stop them and its was alrigh for a 2 weeks or something, and then it went over roof. I read reviews on 5htp and find that Im not alone, thats terrifying.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

IMO GP's don't really know much about anxiety, but will easily hand out meds for them. Try and get your GP to refer you to CBT and take it from there.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> IMO GP's don't really know much about anxiety, but will easily hand out meds for them. Try and get your GP to refer you to CBT and take it from there.


agree but I cant afforde take time of work I know its bad answer eapecially when you feel like that but what I can do since you introduce CBT I can try anchoring hope it helps.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm a long time sufferer of Anxiety. Its VERY important to know that stress is the foundation to both Anxiety and Depression. There is no such thing as no stressm, everyone suffers from it on the stress scale, just like the Autistic spectrum, we all suffer from it.

Think of it like this >

0.....................................50..................................100

Each person on the planet will be on that scale somewhere. For example, some people like Entrepreneur's can thrive on high stress levels and not get the side effects like Anxiety and Depression. I myself get extremely anxious around the 25% mark on the scale, any more up the scale and I get depressed.

The thing about stress is we dont [or wont] acknowlege it because we simply dont understand it. I recently went on a 6 week stress control course and learned a lot about stress and how it affected my body and mind. I suffer severe panic attacks which again are a result of hightened Anxiety.

Actually, as I write this I am having a panic attack, shaking violently and sweating heavyly. Thankfully I have Propanolol on board to counteract the attack.

Things that can trigger anxiety/panic attacks are not eating enough [or at all], worrying, to much sugar, or not enough.....the list goes on.

My advice, go to see a GP. Ask them to refer you to a Clinical Psychologist and get on a Stress Control Program. It will help you, I know that for sure.

Last but not least, be very careful what AAS you choose. Most WILL highten the attacks however if you are aware that the AAS are affecting you then you have two choices, firstly learn to recognise the AAS are effecting you and deal with it and secondly, dont use them.

I do use AAS however I am equipt with both the knowledge and understanding of taking AAS and being a sufferer, and have the right medication to prevent the attacks getting out of control. Believe me, Ive stood at Fortwilliam train station in a total state of confusion for almost 45 minutes, colours blending together, shapes becoming one. If it wasnt for the medication and help I received from the CP and stress control course I could have been there a lot longer and suffered a lot more.

Just go easy on the choice of AAS and learn how it affects you and get the help you need.

Best of luck man, best of luck


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> IMO GP's don't really know much about anxiety, but will easily hand out meds for them. Try and get your GP to refer you to CBT and take it from there.


I agree this would be the best course of action.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> IMO GP's don't really know much about anxiety, but will easily hand out meds for them. Try and get your GP to refer you to CBT and take it from there.


I strongly disagree with your first statement because not all GP's are the same, mine helped me 10 fold. I do however strongly agree with your second statement, CBT for sure


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Artgg said:


> Nothing bother me mate ! Im absolutelly fine job, gym, parents, gf, food etc. Im 22 no stress no reason to cry in the pillow but this thing inside me holding me down Im just anxious now, and very depressed but why I don't know. I think something in brain are shift and only medicine will help or time I don't know.


Anxiety is a something I actually have personal experience of. My ex-gf had GAD (Generalised Anxiety Disorder) so I'm not going to make any wisecracks about what a worry anxiety is or the like because I've seen its effects and they are life altering.

Basically what's happened is something has ****ed your brain chemistry (for want of a better term). Be very wary of GP's. They are General Practioners (focus on 'General'), not specialists in the area of anxiety.

Ok, if you find yourself worry about small things and not being able to switch off and the worry. Keeps gnawing away, you've got GAD. There are various treatments. Most likely an anti-depressant will be used. But if the GP does prescribe an anti-depressant, ask why that specific one? What anti-anxiety properties does it have. This will likely be the longer term solution. But do some research. Know the difference between SSRI's, SNRI's, MAOI's, etc. Pristiq (an SNRI has been found to be effective).

Short-term solution will be a benzodiazepine, Valium most likely. But these are highly addictive, and one of only two chemicals that withdrawing from can be fatal so don't go onto the dark web buy a load of blues, rid yourself of anxiety and gain a horrific addiction. Also, I'd avoid Alprozolam (Xanax) it's ridiculously addictive, valiums a better bet.

Finally, there are a few other medications that were originally prescribed for insomnia but were found to have anti-anxiety properties so are often prescribed off-label i.e. Not for original intended purpose. Examples are Trazadone and Atarax. Both will put you to sleep and help with anxiety.

DON'T DO GEAR.

Good luck, and feel free to PM me if you want any further info.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Although people who are recommending not to take AAS are giving you the sensible advice also take into account that steroids can bring a big confidence boost which can actually help with anxiety.

Stick to short esters though incase it back fires. Or do the sensible thing and just don't take them.

If you've been diagnosed did your GP not tell you what to do next and/or prescribe something?


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Although people who are recommending not to take AAS are giving you the sensible advice also take into account that steroids can bring a big confidence boost which can actually help with anxiety.
> 
> Stick to short esters though incase it back fires. Or do the sensible thing and just don't take them.
> 
> If you've been diagnosed did your GP not tell you what to do next and/or prescribe something?


lewdylewd, I totally understand what you're saying re confidence, TRT 100% made me think differently but I didn't have a pre-existing issue. If his brain chemistry is messed up I'd be very wary about throwing supra-human levels of a hormone into the mix. Just my take. But there's no scientific research to support either of our views.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> lewdylewd, I totally understand what you're saying re confidence, TRT 100% made me think differently but I didn't have a pre-existing issue. If his brain chemistry is messed up I'd be very wary about throwing supra-human levels of a hormone into the mix. Just my take. But there's no scientific research to support either of our views.


I agree with you with regards to no scientific research however, andI think you will agree, that researching ourselves ie: trying various compounds, will give us a better understanding of what triggers it and what does not.

For example, Tren completely knocks me side ways and hightens my anxiety, a lowish dose of Test P at around 500mg per week seems to help me. I recently had to stop taking EQ because it was also knocking me side ways.

Trial and error I believe is what I am trying to say


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Jason Gray said:


> lewdylewd, I totally understand what you're saying re confidence, TRT 100% made me think differently but I didn't have a pre-existing issue. If his brain chemistry is messed up I'd be very wary about throwing supra-human levels of a hormone into the mix. Just my take. But there's no scientific research to support either of our views.


I will forgot about them at the moment this make me more fu**ing destroyed but okey it is what it is its not a flu something more dangerous I think. I dont have problem with confidience or anything emotional. For example I will wake up in the morning and feel so down and I know its not me its something I cant control, like my brain doing this and I cant just take my mind off although Im trying but only get worse.

Cheers mate I see you know what you talking about.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

> agree but I cant afforde take time of work I know its bad answer eapecially when you feel like that but what I can do since you introduce CBT I can try anchoring hope it helps.


You could try mindfullness and breathing excercises in the meantime.



> I strongly disagree with your first statement because not all GP's are the same, mine helped me 10 fold. I do however strongly agree with your second statement, CBT for sure


Of course they will be some that are knowledgable, but I was just giving my experiences of them


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Of course they will be some that are knowledgable, but I was just giving my experiences of them


Oh I know you were man, I was just giving my experiences of them too


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> You could try mindfullness and breathing excercises in the meantime.


Actually, this has been proven to be very beneficial. I myself have got great benefit from Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

> Actually, this has been proven to be very beneficial. I myself have got great benefit from Eckhart Tolle


The Power of now, i've read it too, it's a great book!



> Actually, this has been proven to be very beneficial. I myself have got great benefit from Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> The Power of now, i've read it too, it's a great book!


This is going to sound weird but I call it my bog book. Every morning having a [email protected] I read a few chapters which helps set me up for the day.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I read Echart Tolle while ago.

I was listening to Anthony Robbing and his anchoring technique in short way you have to create super positive bright situation where you so up and feel super! for instance scream or talk loudly -Im sickcunt full of confidience and power Im boss of my life... or it can be whatever you like and you start "anchoring" rub midlefinger or touch ears as far as I know need to practice this for long time I actually didnt realised I have one when I had unconfident moments Im rubbing my pinky finger and sudenly I look into this girl or my manager eyes and I feel like he is in my net thats crazy init. I did try when I had my attacs and it doesnt help but I need practice more


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> lewdylewd, I totally understand what you're saying re confidence, TRT 100% made me think differently but I didn't have a pre-existing issue. If his brain chemistry is messed up I'd be very wary about throwing supra-human levels of a hormone into the mix. Just my take. But there's no scientific research to support either of our views.


Yeah I totally agree that not taking AAS would be the safest option this def won't make it worse.

Maybe though if you've exhausted other options (anti-anxiety meds, counselling etc.) It's worth a shot.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am suffering some type of anxiety attacks and I think the use of AAS is making it worse so im stopping. Doctor has prescribed Propranolol and now im on Diazepam but They make me tired and all I want to do is sleep and its affecting my day to day activity.

Thing is I havent actually been diagnosed as such. Im not sure what different types of Anxiety there are, but I have a feeling mine is GAD

Symptoms come out of nowhere and often in busy places such as shopping centres or crowded places my head spins and I feel really dizzy, confused and shakey. Its all a bit similar to a low blood sugar hypo

I get sore eyes like a feeling of pressure and sometimes a bit of twitching in my hands and feel on edge, feel like I have a heavy chest and when the panic attack sets in I am screwed feel like just need to get away to a quite area to calm down. so it could well be agrophobia aswell im not sure

Coffee and Caffiene seems to make it worse.

Low dose Testosterone I seem ok with but soon as I ramp it up or use UGL then anxiety kicks in.

Heart often beats harder than normal and concentration is very hard to maintain. feel tense all the time.

Could be AAS related or Could be high Estrogen or Chemical Embalance in the brain?

Does anyone think they know what type of Anxiety I have based on what i have just said as the doctors haven't so much as got a clue at this point in time.

And do other people get the Pressure behind the eyes, sore type feeling and blurred vision ?


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Moff (Dec 30, 2011)

I went to my GP about 2 years ago about my severe anxiety, he basically told me to "man up" but not in so many words, (no seriously!), he then offered me some SSRI's which I declined as I didn't want to mess with my brain chemistry (my thinking at the time)

A few months later I started masking the problem by self medicating with alcohol and drugs (mostly diazepam), which has left me with addictions and in the long run made my anxiety worse, I'v also come close to losing everything-family, job, home, car. Funny how things can spiral out of control.

Thankfully I'm pulling myself back together, lowly but surely.

My advice, go to the doctors, take their advice (even if that includes SSRI's) if you aren't offered it then ask for CBT.

If only I knew then what I knew now...

Anyway good luck, nip it in the bud before it turns into a demon that you can not control


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Mate, palpitations, shaking and sweating and a doom feeling can also be impending hypo symptoms...have you ever checked your blood sugar during these episodes?


----------



## glennon (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi mate, I'm currently in a similar position.

Suffice to say my gf took me to the doctors as she noticed a change in my behaviour and he diagnosed me on the spot with depression and prescribed me some SSRI's (citalopram 20mg). He also referred me to a local counselor however the waiting list was 6months + so went private - probably the best thing I've ever done. SSRI's can help ofcourse but have severe side effects (which I found out), came out with rashes all over my body and also massive sleep deprivation.

I'd suggest tackling the problem head on, I literally have no reason to be depressed, there's millions worse off than me and they seem to be fine so I really can't understand why I am suffering from it. Definitely go and find a local counselor and explain your mental state and how your feeling, hopefully they work something out for you.

Apparently men between 18-late 20's are most likely to commit suicide, something like they are too embarrassed to talk about their problems. Try and get it sorted as soon as possible mate.

Hopefully things take a turn for the better!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a heads up on the Propranolol for anyone been prescribed them with anxiety, beta blockers have the potential to seriously f**k with your body composition. Two reasons as to why:

1) They lower your T3 levels and therefore slow your metabolism - therefore, lower TDEE and less efficient metabolisation of nutrients become present.

2) Your alpha receptors are responsible for the conservation of fat cells, whereas your beta receptors are responsible for the release of stored fat to be used as energy. If we block the alpha receptor (i.e. using an alpha blocker or, less effectively, yohimbine) then the use of bodyfat for energy is increased; conversely, if stimulated, it is decreased. Similarly, if we stimulate the beta receptors (i.e. using clen, albuterol etc) then the utilisation of bodyfat for energy is accelerated; whereas, if we block the receptor, it is inhibited.

They're not that effective for chronic anxiety anyway IME, much better off with an SSRI like Sertraline if it's a brain-chemistry issue.

Also, as others have said, be careful what AAS you're using, some have the potential to exacerbate your anxiety. You learn which ones to avoid and which ones are okay with a bit of trial and error (for example, anadrol is a big no for me, whereas dbol actually decreases my anxiety), but if you're just getting diagnosed and trying new meds atm then best avoid them until the dust has settled


----------

